# 1977 HD XLCR



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2022)

My latest addition to my HD herd! Technically made three years (‘77-‘79) but in ‘79 they only made nine of them. I always wanted one of these-I like different!
V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2022)

Very nice.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Apr 18, 2022)

Always loved that model. I started riding in 78 and have built a long string of cafe racers over the years so I had a weak spot for that look from day one. ( see my avatar! ) I always thought the CR deserved to do better, but its performance wasn’t up to cafe racer standards and those were the dark years of AMF, so quality wasn’t what it should have been, especially at Harley prices. I have some terrible memories of an ‘80 Superglide a friend owned, Harley should have been properly ashamed!

Still.. by now all of the AMF demons should have been extricated and you should have a lot of happy miles ahead of you on that lovely rare beastie... enjoy! It looks beautiful!


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 18, 2022)

Looks original down to the black mirrors.  Nice score.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> Looks original down to the black mirrors.  Nice score.



A couple of small things to correct along with a full service and I should be ready for summer!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2022)

Got to give a shout out to Ed @catfish for taking a look at this bike personally as well as sending me videos. That gave me peace of mind going forward with the purchase! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Got to give a shout out to Ed @catfish for taking a look at this bike personally as well as sending me videos. That gave me peace of mind going forward with the purchase! V/r Shawn



I was happy to do it.


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 18, 2022)

Killer ride Shawn !!


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 18, 2022)

When I worked for Arlen I would always take my breaks in his museum and drool over his bikes,one being a super mint 77 XLCR.


----------



## Gully (Apr 18, 2022)

NICE!!  Looks in really good condition!  My oldest HD was a '77, but a FLH.  Have fun with the XLCR!


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 19, 2022)

Very nice,


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> Always loved that model. I started riding in 78 and have built a long string of cafe racers over the years so I had a weak spot for that look from day one. ( see my avatar! ) I always thought the CR deserved to do better, but its performance wasn’t up to cafe racer standards and those were the dark years of AMF, so quality wasn’t what it should have been, especially at Harley prices. I have some terrible memories of an ‘80 Superglide a friend owned, Harley should have been properly ashamed!
> 
> Still.. by now all of the AMF demons should have been extricated and you should have a lot of happy miles ahead of you on that lovely rare beastie... enjoy! It looks beautiful!



Thanks like I said I like different and remember when this bike was introduced--a big flop but I liked it. I also have a '71 Super Glide (Boat Tail) which was another unpopular model at the time. The AMF stuff is hit or miss. I had an '81 Sportster that was nothing but trouble. This bike seems well cared for and only has 12,400 original miles. The bike was only ridden 550 miles in the last 30 years! Pretty much not screwed with which is why it appealed to me. I connected the battery and it fired right up and idles fine. The brakes are a little scary (sticking calipers) so no real riding until I address that. Hopefully be able to get it on The Dragon sometime this year. V/r Shawn


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Apr 20, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks like I said I like different and remember when this bike was introduced--a big flop but I liked it. I also have a '71 Super Glide (Boat Tail) which was another unpopular model at the time. The AMF stuff is hit or miss. I had an '81 Sportster that was nothing but trouble. This bike seems well cared for and only has 12,400 original miles. The bike was only ridden 550 miles in the last 30 years! Pretty much not screwed with which is why it appealed to me. I connected the battery and it fired right up and idles fine. The brakes are a little scary (sticking calipers) so no real riding until I address that. Hopefully be able to get it on The Dragon sometime this year. V/r Shawn



An XLCR down the Dragon should be a proper wrestling match and would be a lot of fun.
It’s rarity should open a few eyes at the watering hole as well. Have fun.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Apr 20, 2022)

The mailman just came and left me this months issue of Motorcycle Classics.... and dammit, there’s a one page article on the XLCR. There’s even a shot of what is claimed to be an original and unmolested example. It says they did a feature on it in the July/16 issue.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 20, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> The mailman just came and left me this months issue of Motorcycle Classics.... and dammit, there’s a one page article on the XLCR. There’s even a shot of what is claimed to be an original and unmolested example. It says they did a feature on it in the July/16 issue.



I’ll have to try and get a copy of it just for that article!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Apr 20, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I’ll have to try and get a copy of it just for that article!



If you can’t find one let me know and I’ll see if I can find it and scan it.


----------

